# WOW! 3 days out of the tank



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My goodness,

I've been running around doing family things these past few days and I was rushed when doing a water change on one of my cray tanks. So we came home thursday afternoon to find it gone.

Crap.... I searched everywhere, I thought that one of my cats had gotten it and hid its dried up and sorry body somewhere. 

Here I was goofing on the forum when the cats wont quit with something under the bed, they've actually been bothering me since we got home thursday. I figured it was their food, or something they didnt like.

I found the little sucker just now, cruising the floor LOL!! I have no idea if he'll make it but I put him in his tank, fully covered and made sure he had no bubbles stuck up under his belly. 

My hubby is so shocked he lasted 3 days dry O_O


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

three days?! Damnit I lost a male Red cray overnight... it only made it about 20' from the tank on a concrete floor, when it was found ("AHHHhhh a scorpion" was the alert to it) all covered in dust bunnies.

Lucky that yours survived... miracle even with the cat factor!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL!! That is great! I had a newt do that to me at one point but that was a LONG time ago 

I am glad you fount it and wasn't laying in bed wondering what that strange smell was


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I had a white cray disappear overnight a few weeks back. Now I'm not sure he got outtta the tank. I had 2 white male crays and they'd been moulting about every 3 weeks. And one became bigger than the other. It was the smaller one that disappeared after a moult.

Is it possible the bigger cray ate the smaller one?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

its always possible, crays usually leave some sort of something behind like claws.

lol i thought maybe he had gotten into a water dish but thats in the kitchen blocked by some baby gates. its always possible I guess lol.

Its tricky to find a cray thats gone out because they can travel pretty far


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

My father proposed that the cats druled on it and therefore it remained hydrated... LOL!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL!!!! very well could have been that! haha


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I think being under the bed had something to do with the cray lasting longer. It was in the shade more so likely preserved body moisture and also under the bed likely did not have as much air movement as opposed to in the open is how I see it. I could be wrong and over analyzing it. 

I'm curious seeing how you have ythe cray back in it's tank if you could take a pic of the tank and the cover setup?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I removed one of the fake plants that helped it climb out of the tank in the first place. I had a plastic mesh over the end that supplied an air line to the tank. I just got a bigger bit of plastic mesh and covered the whole take. Its secured down by the weight of the light

I've also placed a rock on the opposite end which the cray climbed out of.  Working so far


----------

